# Mission Space Genie Folding Trike



## Jack Hammer (12 Jul 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience of the above, or indeed any other folding trike. My partner is interested in one but she is concerned about getting it through the doors at home. The width is 76cm but our internal doors are 69cm, it may need some manoeuvring. Also, what are they like getting in cars?

Cheers


----------



## arallsopp (12 Jul 2015)

No idea.

But I do know of at least one person who sawed away the bottom of their interior door surrounds to facilitate moving a trike around. 

Heard only good things about ice trikes. Their narrow track folder fits in the back of a small car and is well respected.

For ease of entry/exit, it may be preferable to remove the QR wheels and shove a skateboard under her. Minus the hubs, you lose about 10cm of width.

Sorry can't help more. Others will be along, I'm sure


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2015)

We could sell them if we wanted but choose not to. The Pashley tri1 is superior in every respect. Actually we had one in stock for a while to help us sell Pashleys, but a little downs girl decided it was the only thing she was prepared to ride so that was that.


----------



## Jack Hammer (12 Jul 2015)

Yeah we looked at the Pashley but it's over £200 more expensive and it could be a fad purchase. The problem with these trikes in finding shops that stock them so you can have a trial.


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2015)

You anywhere near York?


----------



## Jack Hammer (12 Jul 2015)

Not really, few hours by car.


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2015)

In which direction?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2015)

The Space Genie is an upright trike, so does not allow a lot of leeway with wrestling through doorways even when folded

This video would appear to have a similar fold:




The width is still the smallest dimension so I think you would struggle a a lot with a doorway


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2015)

I looked at one before deciding on my Kentex (non folding) I felt that a coupling there would make for problems and make the weird handling even worse'
I am starting to like my Kentex now though.


----------



## Jack Hammer (12 Jul 2015)

Interesting vid, that trike looks quite small. Mickle, we're in North West.


----------



## Jack Hammer (12 Jul 2015)

Raleighnut, what's the Kentex like for getting through nternal doors in the house?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2015)

Jack Hammer said:


> Interesting vid, that trike looks quite small. Mickle, we're in North West.



It is the Worksman Port-o-Trike, and is still 75 cm wide


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2015)

Kentex and space genie bothered the same (Gomier) manufactory. Using the same rear end.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2015)

Jack Hammer said:


> Raleighnut, what's the Kentex like for getting through nternal doors in the house?


The side door to the house/conservatory is 830mm so it goes through that without problems (that is the only way into the garden at the rear of the house)
All of the upright trikes I've looked at (including the 'conversion kits' ) seem to use the same rear end (bolt on) not sure about the width of the welded up type.
This is a conversion kit fitted to a standard MTB


----------



## Jack Hammer (17 Jul 2015)

Anyone got any experience of the Di Blasi R32? It's a lot more expensive but having just seen a video of how it folds, it looks promising.


----------



## mickle (17 Jul 2015)

Jack Hammer said:


> Anyone got any experience of the Di Blasi R32? It's a lot more expensive but having just seen a video of how it folds, it looks promising.


We've got two used ones for sale.


----------

